# Info on MK-677 + GW-501516 for a woman



## Pony (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey guys Im trying to find posts on this combo but am coming up dry.  Does anyone have any info they can share?


----------



## allornothing (Sep 22, 2015)

I've found little info on women with GW but for ostarine 10mg day is good dose.  I would also run 10mg GW daily too.


----------

